# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana > LA SERENA >  ¿Está desembalsando La Serena??

## magar07

Buenas noches a todos!!
Se está escuchando que esta tarde han empezado a desembalsar la presa de la Serena, y quisiera saber si es cierto, si alguien lo sabe podría comunicarmelo?? 

Graciass :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

